# Bow Bread Knife



## JJayzon1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I have a broken band saw blade, and instead of throwing it away I was thinking of making a Bow Bread Knife like this:










My question is how long should the blade be?

Thanks


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I've never made one but I wouldn't imagine you would need much more than 12" unless you are cutting really wide loaves.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Most people use a blade specifically designed for bread cutting. Take a look at these.

Good Luck with your project.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------

